# 4Sevens Quark MiNi CR2 Ti Review (vs. Aeon) w/ Beamshots



## RichS (Mar 17, 2010)

Much to my excitement today when I got home from work I found my new Ti MiNi had arrived. It came in very nice packaging with an instruction booklet. Included was a nice lanyard, two CR2 4Sevens branded batteries, and a small bottle of red Deoxit lube.












The finish is pretty much flawless, and the knurling is incredible. It feels as good as it looks. It is so highly polished it almost looks like chrome rather than Titanium. I'm actually wondering how this like would look after a good bead blasting.. 










The threads looked very clean and nicely cut, but were a little stiff and gritty feeling out of the box. They appear to be just very lightly lubed (maybe with deoxit?) from the factory. I wasn't worried because I have Krytox on the way to get them moving smoothly. However, I was very happy to find that after using the light a little to do this review, and fully taking it apart/putting it back together a few times, the threads became very smooth. I didn't have to clean or lube them for this to happen. Just using the light seemed to work in the light weight lube that was on it from the factory and work out the stiffness. I'll still use Krytox when I get it to keep these threads buttery smooth for the long term.






I tried to get a good shot of the knurling - just perfect...it is nice and deep, and grippy enough without being sharp or uncomfortable.






I was very curious how this light compared in size, low/high output, and beam pattern to my beloved Aeon, which is running a CREE R2. So, I took a few pics and beamshots. Beamshots were taken in manual mode with WB set to Daylight, 1 sec exposure, ISO 100.






















*This pic helps to show how similar the two lights are in diameter. Maybe only 0.5mm difference?*





*Aeon - Low*





*MiNi CR2 - Low*





*Aeon - High*






*Mini CR2 - High*





*Aeon Low vs. MiNi Low (Ani-Gif)*





*Aeon High vs. MiNi High (Ani-Gif)*





*Aeon Left / MiNi CR2 - Right*





*Aeon Left / MiNi CR2 - Right (Further Underexposed)*





*Aeon Left / MiNi CR2 - Right (Furthest Underexposed)*






You can see from the shots that although the Aeon holds its own in the hotspot/throw department, the MiNi is putting out a lot more light. For one, the hotspot on the MiNi is as intense as the Aeon. This really surprised me, especially since the Aeon uses an XR-E as opposed to the XP-G. However, the MiNi produces a much larger spill area than the Aeon and the hotspot is also larger. You can also see that the beam pattern on the MiNi is much smoother without all the rings, as is expected from an XP-G. 

In regards to heat - the MiNi gets hot pretty quickly on high. After about 3 minutes the MiNi is very warm to the touch, whereas the Aeon is only slightly warm. This is most likely due to the large brass head of the Aeon.

*Early conclusions: *The 4Sevens CR2 MiNi is a beautifully designed and highly functional CR2 EDC light, with about as small a form factor as can be had in a light with this power source. A beautiful beam pattern, a low-low, and a surprising max output (for a tiny light) make this a very versatile light. For those like me that want the pocket rocket output of the CR123 MiNi, but need something smaller to be comfortable to carry in the pocket everyday, this light is it. 

For those of you considering this light, I hope you find this quick review helpful.

-Rich


----------



## Haz (Mar 17, 2010)

*Re: Quark MiNi CR2 Ti - Mini Review (vs. Aeon) w/ beamshots*

Nice photos, thanks for the review


----------



## collector (Mar 17, 2010)

*Re: Quark MiNi CR2 Ti - Mini Review (vs. Aeon) w/ beamshots*

Love the MiNi CR2 Ti, don't own it, but I think I'm going to buy it...


----------



## MKLight (Mar 18, 2010)

*Re: Quark MiNi CR2 Ti - Mini Review (vs. Aeon) w/ beamshots*

Rich,

So do you think the Mini is going to knock out your Aeon as your EDC? Or is it still too early to tell? Also, is build quality comparable? Sounds like it probably is...

Thanks for your review! :twothumbs
MK


----------



## smokinbasser (Mar 18, 2010)

*Re: Quark MiNi CR2 Ti - Mini Review (vs. Aeon) w/ beamshots*

Great review and shots. I'm just waiting for mine to arrive. I'm about 200 miles from the warehouse so I get them fast. I ordered 10 cr2 from the battery station so I shouldn't want for batteries,considering my P1D takes about 5 months to kill a 123. I am curious to see just how bad the threads are from reports, might have to use some metal polish as a lube to smooth the threads if they are "gritty" This will be my 1st titanium light so it will be a learning experience.


----------



## RainerWahnsinn (Mar 18, 2010)

*Re: Quark MiNi CR2 Ti - Mini Review (vs. Aeon) w/ beamshots*

Thank you, very nice review:twothumbs


----------



## BlueMarble (Mar 18, 2010)

*Re: Quark MiNi CR2 Ti - Mini Review (vs. Aeon) w/ beamshots*

Great review! Thanks for your observations and beam shots. Very helpful!


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Mar 18, 2010)

*Re: Quark MiNi CR2 Ti - Mini Review (vs. Aeon) w/ beamshots*

This is a good review.

Even tho he didn't request it ......

Could it please be moved to the reviews ?

Thanks ..... TMG


----------



## Haz (Mar 18, 2010)

*Re: Quark MiNi CR2 Ti - Mini Review (vs. Aeon) w/ beamshots*

The spill of the MiNi CR2 appears to be more even and bigger. The Aeon still appears to have a halo effect, ie there is a darker circle between the hotspot and the corona.
The hotspot on the Aeon appears to be stronger, the pot plant appears to light up brighter using the Aeon


----------



## solaris (Mar 18, 2010)

*Re: Quark MiNi CR2 Ti - Mini Review (vs. Aeon) w/ beamshots*

Great review, mine should arrive today or tomorrow


----------



## scout24 (Mar 18, 2010)

*Re: Quark MiNi CR2 Ti - Mini Review (vs. Aeon) w/ beamshots*

Very Nice!!! Thanks for the GIF comparisons! I always find those most helpful.


----------



## Russ/TN (Mar 18, 2010)

*Re: Quark MiNi CR2 Ti - Mini Review (vs. Aeon) w/ beamshots*

Thanks for this review.
The GIFs are a great way to compare.


----------



## RichS (Mar 18, 2010)

*Re: Quark MiNi CR2 Ti - Mini Review (vs. Aeon) w/ beamshots*

Thanks for the nice comments. 

I updated the OP with some additional pics of packaging, etc. as well as close-ups of the knurling and threads. I also updated my observations on the threads, because after using the light for a little bit for this review - taking it apart a couple of times, switching modes, etc., the threads became very smooth. I didn't clean or lube them or anything, but I guess I just worked in the lube that came with the light. In any case, I'm very happy to report that the twist action is very nice now once I got it worked in. Of course I'll still be using the Krytox I have coming to keep it nice.




MKLight said:


> Rich,
> 
> So do you think the Mini is going to knock out your Aeon as your EDC? Or is it still too early to tell? Also, is build quality comparable? Sounds like it probably is...
> 
> ...


 
It is probably too early to tell if it will fully replace my Aeon as my long-term EDC. I'm very hooked on the Aeon for it's extremely simple UI - slight twist the head and it's on in the mode I need 99% of the time... can't get easier than that. The MiNi UI is nice too, but I'll use the medium mode 99% of the time, and it takes a couple of twists to get to it (am I lazy?....) However, the MiNi is much more versatile with it's low-low for those that will use it frequently in the dead of night.

Yes - I would say that the build quality (as I far as I can tell from having the light 1 day) is comparable to the Aeon. Very nicely finished, no machining marks or sharp edges, etc. Threads are very nicely done too, but don't seem quite as robust as the Aeon threads. But to be fair, it's hard to beat brass on aluminum threads..




smokinbasser said:


> I am curious to see just how bad the threads are from reports, might have to use some metal polish as a lube to smooth the threads if they are "gritty" This will be my 1st titanium light so it will be a learning experience.


 
As I mentioned above - good news on the threads, they are nice and smooth once you start using the light. I still recommend using Krytox for the ongoing maintenance of this light since it's Ti..


----------



## Light11 (Mar 18, 2010)

*Re: Updated: 4Sevens Quark MiNi CR2 Ti Review (vs. Aeon) w/ Beamshots*

Very nice review, Thank you :twothumbs


----------



## CampLite (Mar 18, 2010)

*Re: Updated: 4Sevens Quark MiNi CR2 Ti Review (vs. Aeon) w/ Beamshots*

Why havent i heard anything about a warm tint run? Does anyone know if there will ever be a run of ww's?


----------



## artdeg (Mar 18, 2010)

*Re: Updated: 4Sevens Quark MiNi CR2 Ti Review (vs. Aeon) w/ Beamshots*

Great review. Notified yesterday that mine is on the way. Can't wait.


----------



## RichS (Mar 18, 2010)

*Re: Quark MiNi CR2 Ti - Mini Review (vs. Aeon) w/ beamshots*



Haz said:


> The spill of the MiNi CR2 appears to be more even and bigger. The Aeon still appears to have a halo effect, ie there is a darker circle between the hotspot and the corona.
> The hotspot on the Aeon appears to be stronger, the pot plant appears to light up brighter using the Aeon


 
Yep - the MiNi has a much larger spill than the Aeon. At first, I also thought the Aeon had a more intense hotspot, but I think that it is only a perception due to the distinct transition from the hotspot - to dark ring - to spill, as well as the smaller hotspot. In the plant pic, the strongest part of the Aeon's hotspot is aimed lower than the hotest part of the MiNi's hotspot, which makes the Aeon's look more intense. I think that the extreme under-exposed white-wall (off-white actually) side-by-side beamshot shows that the intensity of both hotspots are virtually identical, even though the MiNi's is much larger.


----------



## kaichu dento (Mar 18, 2010)

*Re: Quark MiNi CR2 Ti - Mini Review (vs. Aeon) w/ beamshots*

Nice laymans review and the beamshots are great! Something else I've been wondering about is that it appears in pics I've seen so far that the knurling appears to have a different treatment than they got in the AA/CR123 MiNi's. Looks like they're likely smoother and more nicely finished.


----------



## parkschr (Mar 18, 2010)

*Re: Updated: 4Sevens Quark MiNi CR2 Ti Review (vs. Aeon) w/ Beamshots*

Thanks Rich for the review. Your review really puts the mini at the top of its game!


----------



## stinky (Mar 19, 2010)

*Re: Quark MiNi CR2 Ti - Mini Review (vs. Aeon) w/ beamshots*

Great review!



RichS said:


> Yes - I would say that the build quality (as I far as I can tell from having the light 1 day) is comparable to the Aeon. Very nicely finished, no machining marks or sharp edges, etc. Threads are very nicely done too, but don't seem quite as robust as the Aeon threads. But to be fair, it's hard to beat brass on aluminum threads..



The output and beam are very nice, but the threads on mine are VERY girtty. Even after several rounds of cleaning and deoxit they are still a little gritty.

There is some "slop" in the threads too. Compared to my Ti Aeon, the beam is brighter and nicer and I appreciate that it is lighter, but I would have to disagree with you on the build quality. Comparing my two lights, the CR2 mini is not in the same league, especially with regard to the threading.

Also style-wise the Mini CR2 looks a lot like my Fenix Ti PD10 R5, although it's clearly not identical (reflector is shallower, knurling slightly different, different UI of course). The threading on the Ti PD10 is also much smoother with no grittiness.


----------



## RichS (Mar 19, 2010)

*Re: Quark MiNi CR2 Ti - Mini Review (vs. Aeon) w/ beamshots*



stinky said:


> Great review!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Thanks stinky. I would be interested to get your thoughts on what about the build quality other than the threads you feel is sub-par compared to the Aeon. I already mentioned that the brass on alum threads of the Aeon are hard to beat. Also, as I mentioned mine became very smooth after I took the head on and off several times and worked it in. However, a CPF buddy of mine (parkschr) also is experiencing the same issue as you where after cleaning and lubing the threads are still somewhat gritty. I talked to him again today and he says it is improving though. I'm pretty confident that a good lube for Ti like Krytox will help with this. 

I'm kind of suprised to hear that you feel the MiNi CR2 compares stylistically to the PD10 Titan. I don't think they're even close. The MiNi has a flared tail and head, where the PD10 is a straight tube like the Aeon. They are both Ti and have knurling, but that's about it from my perspective.


----------



## f22shift (Mar 19, 2010)

*Re: Quark MiNi CR2 Ti - Mini Review (vs. Aeon) w/ beamshots*



stinky said:


> Great review!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/3319125&postcount=9
maybe there threads are not cut as well.


----------



## tbenedict (Mar 20, 2010)

Nice review.

Just looking at the color rendition, I think we are going to go nuts when we get the neutral tint in the XPG output/beam pattern.


----------



## RichS (Mar 20, 2010)

tbenedict said:


> Nice review.
> 
> Just looking at the color rendition, I think we are going to go nuts when we get the neutral tint in the XPG output/beam pattern.


 
I would agree, except there are plenty of modders right here on the forum that can probably swap emitters in this light fairly easily and cheaply. No question I would have gone with a neutral tint if it were available. But as many have said before, if you always waited for the light that was "perfect" out the door, you would never buy a light. To me, half the fun of this hobby is tweaking an already very nice light to suite your needs even better. The good news is, neutral tint (5000K) XP-G emitters are already available right here on CPFMP for $10..:huh:


On another note, it looks like Phredd discovered the perfect solution for those that aren't especially fond of the highly polished, almost "chrome" finish on these lights. Very nice Phredd!!

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/266245


----------



## MarNav1 (Mar 20, 2010)

Will be hard to resist this one as CR2 is a format I like alot. Hopefully I can find one that has the good threads. It will be hard to unseat my NiteCore EZCR2w though.


----------



## DM51 (Mar 20, 2010)

Excellent comparison review, with very good photos. Many thanks!


----------



## swrdply400mrelay (Mar 21, 2010)

Any chance you can take side by side pics with a Mini 123?


Thanks!


----------



## scout24 (Mar 21, 2010)

crappy pic, but here ya go!







Wee NS, Raw Al. CR2, CR123 MiNi's...


----------



## Eric242 (Mar 22, 2010)

That´s a nice comparsion shot! Thanks for putting it up.

Eric


----------



## woodrow (Mar 22, 2010)

Fantastic review with great pics. Thanks for posting this. What a great year for lights this is going to be... I have always wanted a cr2 light but never bought one. Now may be the time!


----------



## HKJ (Mar 22, 2010)

swrdply400mrelay said:


> Any chance you can take side by side pics with a Mini 123?



Here is all the MiNi lights:






And a couple of CR2 lights:


----------



## Haz (Mar 28, 2010)

Nice photo HKJ


----------



## crizyal (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: Quark MiNi CR2 Ti - Mini Review (vs. Aeon) w/ beamshots*

I know that you are talking about the Ti MiNi and I have the Al MiNi. The MiNi that I have (Al) is in NO way comparable to the quality of the Aeon! The Aeon is rock solid with robust threading and thick walls. My MiNi has thiner walls and loose threads. Also the runtime with the MiNi isn't near as long as the Aeon with a lower output on low. I do like the MiNi for it's price point... I just could not say that mine was on par with Aeon quality. 

Keep in mind that this is just my 2 cents and it means very little in the grand scheme of things. 

If it is not appropriate to post this here, please just say so and I will simply remove it.


----------



## RichS (Jul 5, 2010)

*Re: Quark MiNi CR2 Ti - Mini Review (vs. Aeon) w/ beamshots*



crizyal said:


> I am sorry, I just don't agree on this point. I know that you are talking about the Ti MiNi and I have the Al MiNi. The MiNi that I have is in NO way comparable to the quality of the Aeon! The Aeon is rock solid with robust threading and thick walls. The MiNi has thiner walls and loose threads. Also the runtime with the MiNi isn't near as long as the Aeon with a lower output on low. I do like the MiNi for it's price point... I just could not say that it was on par with Aeon quality.
> 
> Keep in mind that this is just my 2 cents and it means very little in the grand scheme of things.


 
Your opinion is your opinion, and you are of course more than welcome to state it. That is what this forum is for. I would suggest, however, that if you are going to disagree on a statement, you have the personal experience to back it up. If you don't own or haven't tested the Ti MiNi CR2, then you really don't have a reasonable basis for disagreeing with the statements in my review. You cannot assume that the threads and wall thickness are the same in both versions of the MiNi. You might be able to tell from my pics that the threads on the Ti MiNi are pretty clean and robust. This does not seem to be the case for the alum versions, but I was not reviewing the alum version.


----------



## crizyal (Jul 5, 2010)

*Re: Quark MiNi CR2 Ti - Mini Review (vs. Aeon) w/ beamshots*



RichS said:


> Your opinion is your opinion, and you are of course more than welcome to state it. That is what this forum is for. I would suggest, however, that if you are going to disagree on a statement, you have the personal experience to back it up. If you don't own or haven't tested the Ti MiNi CR2, then you really don't have a reasonable basis for disagreeing with the statements in my review. You cannot assume that the threads and wall thickness are the same in both versions of the MiNi. You might be able to tell from my pics that the threads on the Ti MiNi are pretty clean and robust. This does not seem to be the case for the alum versions, but I was not reviewing the alum version.


Your point is of course completely valid. Please accept my sincerest apologies. It wan't my intent to bash your review that was very well presented. I was commenting on my experience with a light that I felt was a direct descendant of the light you reviewed and added my opinion. I will change my post to reflect that more accurately.


----------



## richardcpf (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks for great review and size shot.

Now that my RAW is all scratched, the head is crushed and I lost the low modem after a year of being my keychain and edc light, I'll consider the mini as the next one.


----------

